# Nerd-Kommentare im RL...



## crusherbb2k (1. Februar 2008)

Kuckuck,

ich hab grad etwas ganz makaberes erlebt...

Ich bin grad auf der Arbeit, auf einmal hören ich und mein Kollege von draußen Polizeisirenen.
Da ist anscheinend jemand mit einem Auto zusammen gestoßen. Wir haben vom Unfall nix genaueres gesehen, nur das auto und das sah ziemlich übel aus.

Nach 2 min. rausschauen sagt mein Kollege auf einmal: "Man, das nenn ich maln kritischer Treffer..." und ZACK hängt mein Kaffee an der Scheibe.
Dann gings grad so weiter.

"Der Fahrer hatte bestimmt anstürmen aktiviert."
"Mitm Rocketjump übers Auto wärs cool gewesen."
"Hätte er sprinten aktiviert wär er davon gekommen."
"Tja mit Gottesschild wär das nicht passiert...."
"Ich hätt mich da raus geblinzelt..", "Pah! da wärste nur am Borstein hängen geblieben..."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im nachhinein fand ichs dann schon makaber.

Habt ihr schon ähnliche Situationen erlebt?


----------



## Incontemtio (1. Februar 2008)

crusherbb2k schrieb:


> ich hab grad etwas ganz makaberes erlebt...



"Ganz" makaber ist zwar relativ, aber so makaber war das nun nicht.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2008)

ich und kloege raden machma so aber mit absicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und makaber ist das ned ;d


----------



## Gwynny (1. Februar 2008)

Mir fällt ständig solcher Blödsinn zum RL ein, wenn auch nicht unbedingt zu solchen Situationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Carcharoth (1. Februar 2008)

Gestern im /2 gesehen...

"Wurde von der Polizei angehalten und im Laufe des Gesprächs ist mir ein 'lol' rausgerutscht. Der Polizist dann 'rofl du hast lol gesagt'. Der andere Polizist hat geguckt wie ein Auto."

kA obs wirklich wahr ist, aber alleine die Vorstellung davon ist herrlich ^^


----------



## bstr (1. Februar 2008)

zu cs zeiten hat en freund auf die frage "wieviele stunden haben wir heute noch?" mit "noch eine runde geantwortet"...

jaja die guten alten 1.X'er Zeiten xD


----------



## K0l0ss (1. Februar 2008)

Naja. Wir sind 3 WoWler in meiner Klasse, und ein Mädel, dessen Freund WoW spielt. Ich hab einen Moment nicht aufgepasst. Und bekam nur das Wort "Moon" mit (Englisch-Unterricht). Dann rief ich laut, dass es jeder hören konnte ich die Klasse "Fire". Wir WoWler und das Mädel haben uns nicht mehr einbekommen....und alle haben uns dumm angeguckt.


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Sowas passiert mir auch andauernd...
Letztens stand ich mit nem Freund, nachdem er ein Spiegel aus der Toilette zertreten hatte,
vorm Sekretäriat umgeben von 4 Lehrern, denen ich irgendne Ausrede aufbinden wollte: 
Er:"Wooow, die kriegt kein DD mehr von mir los, bei den Mengen an Aggro die ich da schon gezogen hab..."
Ich: "Lass mir Zeit, ich DoTte sie grad zu..."


----------



## se_BASTET (1. Februar 2008)

das übliche halt: in die Inztanz Disco gehen und dort Mädels antanken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



an sich kann man in fast jede situation was von wow reinbauen, das einzige was mir grad auf anhieb noch einfällt: 
da ich früher schurke war wurde dann immer mit kopfnüssen gedroht wenn mich jmd genervt hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (1. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Letztens stand ich mit nem Freund, nachdem er ein Spiegel aus der Toilette zertreten hatte,



Was zertritt dein Freund auch Spiegel auf dem Schulklo. Deine Ausrede würde mich wirklich interessieren, mir würde da auf die schnelle nichts einfallen.


----------



## Juliy (1. Februar 2008)

Ich geh immer im Kühlschrank looten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Februar 2008)

Ich geh abend mit einem Kumpel immer mit meinem Hund runter. Eines Abends kam es dazu, dass er (der Hund) auf uns zugerannt kam - zu schnell.
Ich und mein Kumpel also knapp ausgewichen und dann fällt der Satz:

Scheiß verbessertes Sprinten.


Ach ja, mein Hund ist schon ein richtiger Schurke...stealthen tut er auch.^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2008)

heute
hmm ich glaub wir haben unseren lehrer geaggrot ..
kolege: mach vanish ..
anderer kolege: ach was ich fear die weg 

danach geht der lehrer raus .. 
Siste fear hilft immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (1. Februar 2008)

geiler thread.
/push

wir haben da einen in der klasse, der stinkt immer nach rauch, und wenn er mal nicht nach rauch stinkt, dann stickt er nach anderen ekligen sachen. wie auch immer. und er ist auch sehr hässlich. da hab ich zum wow-kollegen gemeint:

weisst du, an wen mich der grad erinnert?

nein, an wen?

an sone wache in unterstadt. krankheitswolke...


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

die leute in den ingimounts,die grüne wappenröcke tragen,mit dem gildennamen <polizei> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (9. Februar 2008)

naja hätte neulich mit en paar kollegen en gespräch über call of duty 4 zum thema was eigentlich die ränge bringen, ein kollege dazu:

'my higher rank let noobs know that i am a better person than they are and that i got a much larger penis'

fand den satz so dermassen 'nerdig' dass er schon wieder 'cool' war. musste auf jedenfall lachn.


----------



## Crazywigga (9. Februar 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> 'my higher rank let noobs know that i am a better person than they are and that i got a much larger penis'



I lol´d irl


----------



## Jácks (9. Februar 2008)

Letzens in der Pause hat ein lehrer einen Schüler voll zusammen geschissen...kommt ein anderer schüler zu dem Lehrer und meint:"Den n00b ham sie ja mal voll ge0wnt!"Lehrer guckt voll blöd,wir lachen uns alle einen ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jockurt (10. Februar 2008)

Bei uns in der Schule ist die Begrüssung sowieso immer: Level?
Weil wir alle grade am twinken sind.
Und sons ist es halt so, immer wenn einer was dummes macht, sagt mind. ein anderer: "PWN!"

Oder wenn einer ne gute Note schreibt: "It's da Skiiiill, Motherfucker!" in Anlehnung an Atheeeeeeene from Emerissssssss



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das is einfach zu geil, wenn 60% deiner Freunde WoW spielen.


----------



## Ciliu (10. Februar 2008)

Letztes Jahr noch auf der Realschule
hat Janik, ein Freund der eine
Reihe vor mir saß gesagt:

"Ich Stealthe jetzt nach hinten zu Matze,
 Sappe ihn und Loote einen Bleistift"

darauf ich:

"Hast du genug Pulver dabei, falls du Vanish benutzen musst?"

der Referendar dann:

"Jungs ruhe sonst komm ich mit meinem Warri und dann
 zeig ich euch mal meinen aggroaufbau!"

Aus der hintersten reihe kommt ein "LOL"

und wir alle drei, woraufhin wir lachen mussten: "WTF"

Einfach eine lustige Szene :-)


----------



## kintaroohe (10. Februar 2008)

Achtung der ist bissal böse aber nicht auf meinen Mist gewachsen ;D
In der Mensa der Uni vor ca 1 1/2 nem Jahren (vor BC^^):

1ne extrem fettlaibige Frau an der Essensausgabe, die zudem auch noch unheimlich unfreundlich ist mein cousin und ich holen uns Nahrung setzten uns er starrt in ihre Richtung und meint so:

Cousin: Alder du bist doch Lederer und Kürschner 
Ich:      Schon ...

Cousin: Wenn du die da killst und kürschnerst erhälste 10o pro den "Makelosen Balg der Bestie" !
Ich:       - fall mim Tablett vom Stuhl und lach wie noch nie zuvor -




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greetz Kintaro


----------



## derpainkiller (10. Februar 2008)

Klassenkamerad wird von Lehrerin angemotzt und ich nur: "BOBBY ZIEHT AGGRO" War aber peinlich als sie gefragt hat was ich da gesagt hab :/


----------



## Gwynny (11. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das passiert mir in der Berufsschule auch immer, kaum wird ein Lehrer sauer ich: "Oh Sche*iße, der hat volle Aggro vom Lehrer!Lol!"
Naja solche Sprüche sind ja als WoWler Alltag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur, dass mich meine Klassenkameraden immer voll dumm angucken...

LG Gwynny


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

meine kolegen zocken auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einige aus der schule sowiso ^^
wir so .. hmm was meinste? welche klasse wär unser lehrer?

3 sagen gleichzeit PALA.... zwerg pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


er ist dick und nerft ^^
dann schau er so in unsere richtung..
hmm achtung er macht pöser blick ..
ok ich gib ihm kopfnuss du machst aimed... xx du startest pyro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kk mal kuken wie lange er noch steht ..
wir so pew pew .. lehrer hörts und so was macht ihr ..
FUCK Aggro .. totstellen/vanish/unsichtbarkeit gogo ^^

und wieder 10min unserer mathe stunde die spannend waren XD


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

heute mathe,ich konnte i.was nicht lesen und frag:
"was heisstn da diesen bw?"

freund dreht sich um (blutelf pala so 60-63 lv in dem dreh)
"bw? bollwerk natürlich^^"

XD


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Februar 2008)

wir süchter hocken so rum, iwer geht pissen, iwann kommt dann von mir der satz: "im klo droppt nur scheiße!!"

oh ja wir sind schon kaputt^^


----------



## Sweny (11. Februar 2008)

Voll cool was ihr alle so erlebt habt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kenne leider keine Leute aus meiner Schule die auch WoW zocken :<

Will mehr lesen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piloria (12. Februar 2008)

ne zeit lang hab ich eigentlich ständig sachen mit wow-sprüchen kommentiert,aber manchmal mach ich das jetzt auch noch.letztens war ich im ikea und hab ziemlich viel eingekauft und meinte dann nur "wtf wasn loot"...naja und das mit der aggro sag ich auch desöfteren mal.am meisten kommt von mir ein "wahahaaa geowned!"


----------



## Pi91 (12. Februar 2008)

Wenn irgendwer unten die Tür öffnet und "wieder daaa" schreit, will ich meist immer wb runterbrüllen, muss mich immer tierisch zurückhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab so das Gefühl, als ob ich der einzige in meiner Schule wäre, der WoW zockt :/


----------



## Sweny (12. Februar 2008)

Pi91 schrieb:


> Wenn irgendwer unten die Tür öffnet und "wieder daaa" schreit, will ich meist immer wb runterbrüllen, muss mich immer tierisch zurückhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das gefühl habe ich auch...svz sagt was anderes...


----------



## Sweny (12. Februar 2008)

push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piloria (12. Februar 2008)

das mit dem "wb" rutscht mir ständig irgendie raus...werd dann immer doof angeschaut und "was?"


----------



## Kal Jerico (13. Februar 2008)

np, wb, re sind dinge, die mir gelegentlich rausrutschen, wenn ich von Meetings oder vom Essen zurück an den Arbeitsplatz komme. Mein Büropartner ist 45 und kein WoW zocker, kennt aber mittlerweile die meisten Bedeutungen- ergo muss ichs mir nicht mehr abgewöhnen. In einer sehr hitzigen Debatte während eines Meetings ist mir auch schon mal ein "du Nap" rausgerutscht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabi_an (18. Februar 2008)

Ich guck grade in meinen Outlook Kalender rein und gucke meinen Privaten Termin (auf der Arbeit) an, wo mich errinern sollte, Leih-Skier aus dem sogn. "Intersport Valtin" abzuholen. Dann les ich drüber, und da steht tatsächlicht "Internet Valtin"...... Man, hab ich doof geschaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tassy (18. Februar 2008)

> das mit dem "wb" rutscht mir ständig irgendie raus...werd dann immer doof angeschaut und "was?"


/signed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamerhenne (18. Februar 2008)

mein Lieblingskommentar auf irgendwas ist oftmals "blubb" 
*G*


----------



## CemY (18. Februar 2008)

crusherbb2k schrieb:


> "Tja mit Gottesschild wär das nicht passiert...."






haha wie geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja also makaber find ich das auch nich.... wäre da der übelste blutüberströmte unfall passiert könnte man das sagen... aber nich, weil n auto irgendwo gegenfährt oda so.
das würd ich glaub ich noch locker sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (18. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so ich kommentiere mal den thread mit den worten anderer (in nur einem post)
:
haha
wie geil
/push
/signed
will mehr lesen
lustig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. Februar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> so ich kommentiere mal den thread mit den worten anderer (in nur einem post)
> ...


Ich hab das Gefühl, du willst den Leuten irgendwas sagen, aber ich komm nicht dahinter...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (18. Februar 2008)

Aufm weg von mannheim nach bielefeld hab ich und 3 kumpels (etwas angeheitert) n stealthrun aufn burgerking gemacht....ihr solltet ma die gesichter der mitarbeiter sehen wenn 3 besoffene geduckt mit 30% ihrer normgeschwindigkeit hintereinander in den burgerking schleichen


----------



## Sweny (20. Februar 2008)

*Dem Beitrag einen saftigen Tritt nach oben geb*


----------



## Gamerhenne (20. Februar 2008)

*blubb* @Sweny   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (20. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich und kloege raden machma so aber mit absicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Kloege? Woah, wieviel Deo verbraucht ihr pro Woche? O_o

War total müde und hatte mir grad n Kaffee geholt (in unserer Cafeteria.) Wenn man vom 2. Hof kommt, gehts da so n paar Stufen runter. Referendar (Oder Oberstufler, kp) will da runter, stolpert, fällt hin. Entsprechend meines - zu übermüdeten Zeiten sehr ausgeprägten - sadistischen Humors hab ich dann nur gemeint: "Fallen entschärfen sollte man schon können", und bin kaffeeschlürfend weitergegangen. Der Gesichtsausdruck der in der Nähe stehenden Schüler war zum wiehern. Was ich auch getan habe.

PS. Jep. Its me. I'm back :O
PPS: auch ein Blubb an Sweny.


----------



## Jácks (20. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Kloege? Woah, wieviel Deo verbraucht ihr pro Woche? O_o
> 
> War total müde und hatte mir grad n Kaffee geholt (in unserer Cafeteria.) Wenn man vom 2. Hof kommt, gehts da so n paar Stufen runter. Referendar (Oder Oberstufler, kp) will da runter, stolpert, fällt hin. Entsprechend meines - zu übermüdeten Zeiten sehr ausgeprägten - sadistischen Humors hab ich dann nur gemeint: "Fallen entschärfen sollte man schon können", und bin kaffeeschlürfend weitergegangen. Der Gesichtsausdruck der in der Nähe stehenden Schüler war zum wiehern. Was ich auch getan habe.
> 
> ...


in deinem Profil steht du bist 12...und dann trinkst du schon Kaffee?!


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Was machst du beruflich?^^ Würd mich jetzt mal interessieren


schüler vielleicht?


----------



## Veragron (20. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> in deinem Profil steht du bist 12...und dann trinkst du schon Kaffee?!



Ich bin 13 geworden, nur kb das zu aktualisieren.
Und ja, Ich trinke Kaffee.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Februar 2008)

@jácks:
hörst du wohl auf in deinen posts so gravierend rum zu editieren^^


----------



## Jácks (20. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> schüler vielleicht?


schon gesehen...


			
				Veragron schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin 13 geworden, nur kb das zu aktualisieren.
> Und ja, Ich trinke Kaffee.


mit 12-13 fand ich Kaffee noch wiederlich(auch immernoch) aber okay...jedem das seine


----------



## Jácks (20. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> @jácks:
> hörst du wohl auf in deinen posts so gravierend rum zu editieren^^


NÖÖÖÖÖ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ....
> 
> mit 12-13 fand ich Kaffee noch wiederlich(auch immernoch) aber okay...jedem das seine


WTF? Ich konnte mit 12 keine 3 Stunden ohne Kaffee/Cola Light überleben, bzw. wach bleiben.
Hätt ich kein Koffein gehabt wär ich egal wo eingeschlafen, ich hab immer bis spät in die Nacht gezockt und den Schlaf nie nachgeholt, stattdessen Kaffee getrunken. Von daher war ich den Geschmack gewohnt... find das Zeug lecker... besonders mit Scotch, bloß hält das dann nicht mehr lange wach...


----------



## Jácks (20. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> WTF? Ich konnte mit 12 keine 3 Stunden ohne Kaffee/Cola Light überleben, bzw. wach bleiben.
> Hätt ich kein Koffein gehabt wär ich egal wo eingeschlafen, ich hab immer bis spät in die Nacht gezockt und den Schlaf nie nachgeholt, stattdessen Kaffee getrunken. Von daher war ich den Geschmack gewohnt... find das Zeug lecker... besonders mit Scotch, bloß hält das dann nicht mehr lange wach...


hab ich gesag das ich keine cola mag*einen kräftigen schluck cola cherry nehm* *sich an flasche klammer*


----------



## Mondryx (20. Februar 2008)

World of Warcraft ist, so kann man es sagen, inzwischen immer um einen. Da wirklich viele dieses Spiel kennen. 

Neulich hat zum Beispiel ne Klassenkameraden ein Beispiel mit WoW gebracht, was in Bezug auf Kommunikation und solche sachen stand, gebracht, weil ihr Freund das spielt.

Oder vor 2 Tagen in der U-Bahn. Stehen da 2 Teenager, der eine mit nem Handy in der Hand und sie hören sich Barlows Klassenbeschreibungen an und lachen sich nebenbei schlapp.

So WoW-Bezoge anspielungen mache ich mit meinen Freunden nur aus voller Absicht, weil das manchmal echt gut passt und man was zu lachen hat.


----------



## Lurock (20. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> hab ich gesag das ich keine cola mag*einen kräftigen schluck cola cherry nehm* *sich an flasche klammer*


Es geht um den Kaffee, die Cola ist nebensächlich und wurde als Beispiel für ein koffeinhaltiges Getränk genannt... omg! Du hast selber mit dem Kaffee angefangen und beziehst dich jetzt auf die Cola... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...auf das niemals eine Entscheidung von dir abhängt! Denn dann wären alle, denen der Ausgang etwas bedeutet, dem Wahnsinn verfallen, so oft wie du deinen Bezug änderst...


----------



## Jácks (20. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Denn dann wären alle, denen der Ausgang etwas bedeutet, dem Wahnsinn verfallen, so oft wie du deinen Bezug änderst...


das wär toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (21. Februar 2008)

Ich bin auch 13 und trinke schon liebendgerne Kaffee :>


----------



## Gamerhenne (21. Februar 2008)

ja warum denn auch nicht, Kaffee ist ja im grunde nix schädliches.
Ich bin 33 und trinke bis heute KEINEN Kaffee. Mag den Geschmack einfach nicht. Es sei denn, es ist ein echter italienischer Espresso, gemacht von Papa, den krieg ich aber leider wegen Distanz nur alle 2-3 mal im Jahr ;oD


----------



## Yozoshura (21. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> WTF? Ich konnte mit 12 keine 3 Stunden ohne Kaffee/Cola Light überleben, bzw. wach bleiben.
> Hätt ich kein Koffein gehabt wär ich egal wo eingeschlafen, ich hab immer bis spät in die Nacht gezockt und den Schlaf nie nachgeholt, stattdessen Kaffee getrunken. Von daher war ich den Geschmack gewohnt... find das Zeug lecker... besonders mit Scotch, bloß hält das dann nicht mehr lange wach...



und es hinterlies Spuren.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (21. Februar 2008)

viele spuren ??? 

ich würde niemals ne weiße unterhose anziehen xD


----------



## chopi (21. Februar 2008)

hast du über baumkuschlas witze gelacht?
[ ]ja
[x]nein
hast du ihn auselacht
[x]ja
[ ]nein

^
|
nerdzitat im real


----------



## Sweny (21. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hast du über baumkuschlas witze gelacht?
> [ ]ja
> [x]nein
> hast du ihn auselacht
> ...



*!!!*


----------



## Veragron (21. Februar 2008)

*if*
hast du über baumkuschlas witze gelacht?
[x]ja
[]nein

Kopf ---> Wand.

End 'if'.

Espresso....ahhh...need...

Btw: Ist dieser Baumkuschlerschmusa-dingens n Hernwhaga-Klon oder nur eine von den Standard-Flachzangen à la carte, die man hier so trifft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> *if*
> hast du über baumkuschlas witze gelacht?
> [x]ja
> []nein
> ...



Kümmer dich nicht um ihn, der hat 3 Tage Pause.


----------



## Veragron (21. Februar 2008)

Schade. 3 Tage weniger zu flamen.

Btw. rede in Geschichte neuerdings immer von 'Crossbows' statt von Armbrüsten. Und ich meinte heute zu nem Kumpel: 'Nuke ihm eine rein, wenn er frech wird.'

*seufz*


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

heute wieder mal ganz pause anstehn inner cafeteria (de teile mit dem drecks fertigfutter,holtemir ne cola)

"man,die frau ist aber auch im dauer-stun-.-"


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> heute wieder mal ganz pause anstehn inner cafeteria (de teile mit dem drecks fertigfutter,holtemir ne cola)
> 
> "man,die frau ist aber auch im dauer-stun-.-"



Der ist schlecht Chopi, voll schlecht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Der ist schlecht Chopi, voll schlecht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo, du willst doch nur VöBu "beeindrucken" chopi!


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Bei uns hats son 2. Treppenhaus hoch zum Neubau, da ist immer übles Gedränge.
Ich steh heut davor: "Was soll, das funzen die BGs wieder nich?" Daraufhin dann n Freund von mir: "Nee Arena, du weißt ja wie Blutdurst lagt...und bevor 2.4 draußen ist, will kein Mage mehr Arena machen."
Ich bin so ziemlich als letzter hoch. Ich lag die meiste Zeit inner Ecke vor lachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

da habt ihr mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die leute,die grad um mich standen,fanden es witzig...und ich konnte mich daran errinern,dass einer VB hies


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> da habt ihr mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



VB hieß bestimmt keiner von denen. "VölligBuffeD" mit Sicherheit ebensowenig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (27. Februar 2008)

Hab letztens inner Zappelhalle zu meinem Bruder gemeint er soll die "Alte" da Goaten..naja er konnte sie nur Sheepen..egal hab ich halt mit "Wolle" getanzt.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (27. Februar 2008)

Meine EnglischLehrerin zur Klasse: ''Was heisst Fear'' ?

Ich: Olol ZOMFG Nerf Warlocks!!!!111111


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Meine EnglischLehrerin zur Klasse: ''Was heisst Fear'' ?
> 
> Ich: Olol ZOMFG Nerf Warlocks!!!!111111


Hast du die Ausrufezeichen und die Einsen auch ausgesprochen?


----------



## JuliyReloaded (27. Februar 2008)

xD Nein xD


----------



## chopi (27. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hast du die Ausrufezeichen und die Einsen auch ausgesprochen?


lag mir auf der zunge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Gestern:

War so ein Pullout-Tag, da machen bestimmte Schüler keinen Unterricht sondern was andres, aber ich schweife ab.
Unsere Schule hat so ein kleines Astronomietürmchen. Oben ohne, und man muss sich durch zentimeterdicke Vogelscheiße quälen, wenn man da hochwill.
Auf dem Weg hoch: "Hilft Ice Block auch gegen Gestank? *würg*" (Warum muss ich bei diesem Spell eig. immer an Scratch denken? o0)

Oben angekommen: "Hat jemand ne Leichte Feder?"

War mal wieder n toller Tag. (8


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Gestern:
> 
> War so ein Pullout-Tag, da machen bestimmte Schüler keinen Unterricht sondern was andres, aber ich schweife ab.
> Unsere Schule hat so ein kleines Astronomietürmchen. *Oben ohne*, und man muss sich durch zentimeterdicke Vogelscheiße quälen, wenn man da hochwill.
> ...


wer?


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Der Turm. Nein, nicht die Lehrerin (zum Glück nicht), und auch nicht die Mädels. (Zum Glück nicht/leider nicht, je nachdem.)

Außerdem ist es da oben schweinekalt, hat n mordsmäßigen Wind und es ist ebenfalls alles zugeschissen. Aber hast n geilen Ausblick auf die City.


----------



## Dream Bass (19. Juli 2009)

Naja als ich mal mit einen paar Kumpels am Bahnhof vorbeigegangen sind hat einer so rumgeschrien und ich hab halt auf den gezeigt und gesagt: Schaut mal der hat Capslock an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War schon lustig oder wir haben ne Lehrerin die rastet oft aus...Frau Xyz geht Enrage xD


----------



## Pymonte (19. Juli 2009)

Lieblingsausspruch bei uns ist Fepic Ale, wenn also etwas so richtig richtig daneben geht. Wird sehr gern im Labor verwendet, wenn die lustigen organischen Säuren ihr Werk an deinem Kittel verrichten^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juli 2009)

Mir fällt da irgendwie ein, dass nen Kumpel von mir (Absolut kein Gamer - 5 Stunden Konsole im Monat, wenns hoch kommt) die Wörter "Noob", "Boon", "WTF" und "OMG" liebt wie sonst was. Da rutscht mir das einmal raus, er fragt was das bedeutet und jetzt haut er das selbst raus. -.-


----------



## Natar (20. Juli 2009)

hm, rutschen mir teilweise aus langeweile auch solche kommentare raus

mal bei einer fete, bei welcher ich praktisch niemand kannte:

*indenraumsag*
so bin mal weg bar looten

*komme zurück und einer mit welchem ich noch kein wort gesprochen habe*
"und was gedroppt?"

*verblüfft*
"Ja, epic feldschlösschen: Benutzen, erfüllt dich mit unendlicher zufriedenheit. 10 Aufladungen"

Er:
"Au fett, bop?"


----------



## Dream Bass (20. Juli 2009)

Letztes Jahr hatte ich in meine Klasse mit mir 4 WoW Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es war schon amüsant^^

Einer ist gegen die tür gelaufen mir is da aus reflex ein: Lol selfowned rausgerutsched xD

naja die lachen sich halb tot der rest der klasse schaut mich einfach nur dumm an...^^

Naja was auch mal ganz lustig war einer unserer Lehrer spielt auch WoW (Horde FtW)

Wir gehen an ihm vorbei heben den arm und rufen : Für die Horde...

War sau geil als der sich auf einmal umgedreht hat und gesagt hat das er uns jetzt alle in Richtung Klassenzimmer feart(er spiel Wl) xD


----------



## Terandolus (20. Juli 2009)

Nunja...Mein Freund ging in den Mediamarkt..wollte sich was kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider ausverkauft...dann meinte er: Scheiße! Egal warten wir halt eine halbe Stunde auf Respawn, und dann schnell Looten und Ruhestein casten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fritzche (20. Juli 2009)

Einmal waren wir in der Stadt und da kam so ein Typ vorbei der war komplett schwarz angezogen und mein freund dann so " Ach du scheiße ein Kultist" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Oder bei einer Party hat mir ne Freundin mit ner Zeitung einer runtergehauen und mein Onkel dann so " Tanken kannst du aber HP sind mies" XD


Oder einer meiner ehemaligen Lehrer hat auch Wow gespielt und ich habe im Unterricht gequatscht und der schrieb an die Tafel 
"Aggro 50%"
" Aggro 65%"
" Aggro80% 
usw. ^^

Musste dafür Klassenraum aufräumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (20. Juli 2009)

Ich hab zu meinem Chef gesagt, als ich am Telefonieren war und er was dazwischen gerufen hat.

"Silence, I kill you!" Gelächter am anderen ende der Leitung und einen ruhigen Chef. Er hat etwas verstört ausgesehen. Als er das Video gesehen hat, hat er aber auch gelacht.


----------



## Ennia (20. Juli 2009)

Gestern hab ich mit meiner Freundin eine Wohnung angesehen und sie erzählte dem Vermieter von irgendwas, das halt tierisch in die hose ging (weiß jetzt nicht mehr genau was). 
Der Vermieter lachte, Freundin lachte - ich wollte schon "lolen", konnte mich aber beherrschen - sagte aber "FAIL..." und lachte. Als mir bewusst wurden, was ich gesagt hatte, ertönte aus des Vermieters Mund: "Wohl eher ein Epic Fail, was?". Ihr könnt euch sicher denken, dass wir alle 3 recht herzhaft lachen mussten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. Juli 2009)

*auf meine Signatur blickt*

nein, sie is leider erfunden^^


----------



## _Marv_ (20. Juli 2009)

Richtig genial! 

Religions Unterricht: 3 Wow Mitzocker dabei

Fragt aufeinmal einer: Wann war eig Jesus First Kill?
Kommt von hinten: 24. Dezember
Mein ich: Nap, da kam der Content raus, First Kill war ostern und Respawn 3 Tage später! ^^ 

Der Lehrer hat uns so blöd angeguckt, einfach zu geil die Situation! ^^

Aber sonst rutscht mir auch manchmal nen Pownd! und son Zeugs raus....


----------



## Potpotom (21. Juli 2009)

Mir rutscht ab und an nen "lol" raus... aber ansonsten reden eigentlich alle in meiner Nähe ganz normal, auch wenn sie WoW spielen.


----------



## Miss Mojo (21. Juli 2009)

So ein kleines GZ ist mir wohl schon mal raus gerutscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und in Texten oder auch im MSG mit Kollegen nutze ich ^^ ganz oft. Da muss ich jedesmal erklären was das ist.

Meine Lieblinsstory zu dem Thema ist allerdings mein Besuch in einem Media Markt um mir ein neues Mousepad zu kaufen. Ich kam gerade von der Arbeit und war im Anzug. "Er" ist in diesem Fall der Media Markt Angestellte.

Ich: "Hallo, wo haben Sie denn die mousepads?"

Er führt mich zum entsprechenden Regal

Ich: "Ich suche eigentlich ein Gamer pad - nicht so 3 Euro Teile, haben Sie sowas auch?"

Er fängt an zu reden, dass die also für die meisten Zwecke vollkommen ausreichen.

Ich: "Ich hätte trotzdem gerne das Razor Mantis Speed Pad - haben Sie das auch?"

Er: "Ah! Sie spielen also? Online?"

Ich: "Ich spiele nicht."

Er: "Also diese pads sind eigentlich für Gamer entwickelt..."

Ich:" Ich spiele nicht. Ich bin ein Schamane und kämpfe für das Licht der glorreichen Allianz! Können Sie mir da was anbieten?"

Er: "Tut mir leid. Das Razor pad haben wir nicht da"

Ich: "Muss ich wohl mein Gold woanders lassen"

Keine Ahnung wie das passiert ist, ich war angenervt und hab den Spruch einfach eiskalt hingeknallt. Bin dann einfach gegangen aber hätte gerne mitbekommen wie er das seinem kollegen erzählt^^


----------



## Davatar (21. Juli 2009)

Ach die hatten das sicher auf Lager, aber er war wohl Hordler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanfgurke (21. Juli 2009)

Kommt ganz darauf an mit wem ich rede und ich welcher Situation wir uns befinden. Ich meine mit ein paar "Zocker-Freunden" fliegen dann auch schon einmal ROFLs und LOLs oder OMGs durch die Luft aber das auch eher vorsätzlich. Solange mir sowas nicht ungewollt rausrutscht bin ich unbesorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiesenputz (21. Juli 2009)

@ Nofel

Wegen deinem Avatar wollte ich fast eine Fliege auf meinem Monitor zerdrücken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe auch 2, irgendwo mal gelesen.

Schüler kommt wieder in die Klasse, "RE", ganz im Gedanken.
Sagte der Lehrer nur ganz trocken "WB". Haben sich dann ganz erstaunt angeschaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mitten im Bosskampf klingelt das Telefon "Entschuldigung, wir machen gerade eine Umfrage, haben Sie einen Moment Zeit?"
"Nein, ich bin gerade am Illidan Tanken!"
"OK, dann natürlich nicht, guten Loot, wiederhören"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1chel (21. Juli 2009)

bei uns an der schule eigentlich noch gar nicht sowas passiert, bis auf LOL oder so,

jedoch schade das wir nicht den Lehrer haben der auf seinen Schullaptop WoW hat : D


----------

